# Reemplazar batería de 3.7v 330mAh con pilas AAA



## el-blanko (Abr 8, 2007)

Buenas, tengo que reparar un reproductor de mp3, que lleva internamente una bateria recargable de 3.7v 330mAh, y queria saber alguna forma de reemplazar la misma con alguna pila recargable para despues cambiarla facilmente, pero las pilas AAA tiran 1.2v. Queria saber como aumentar este voltaje a lo necesario para el reproductor, o sino es con una pila de algun otro modo.

muchas gracias


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 12, 2007)

Puedes colocar tres pilas AAA en serie (si tienen 1.2V) y debería funcionar bien (3.6V).

¿Son recargables esas pilas? Porque por lo general las pilas AAA entregan 1.5V, si son recargables es probable que entreguen menos.

Coloca las tres en serie y mídelas porsia.

Saludos.


----------

